# Browning ABolt Medallion refinish ?



## HALOJmpr (Jan 17, 2009)

Are there any smiths on here familiar with the Browning Medallion A Bolts finish.  The high gloss finish is pretty tough but mine has some "hunting wear" from the previous owner.  I got the weapon pretty inexpensively considering what it is and would like to get it back to top condition.  All of the scratches are in the clear only and the bluing is 100%.   Is it possible to wetsand and regloss the finish?  Also is the finish regular polyurethane or varethane?  I know that they can discolor, crack or not bond well if they are dis-similar.  

Next .... I haven't really researched to see how A Bolts are bedded and since most of my experience is with military weapons or a 30-30 I'm not sure if removing the action and barrel will affect the weapons accuracy.

Thanks in the advance for the help.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jan 18, 2009)

I just sand them down to bare wood Lightly) 220 grit in a palm sander. Stain to closly match  original , or color of your choice. Get some Laquer in a spray can. Spray it and hit it with steel wool untill smooth and repeat untill lustre you want is achieved. Keep it simple after all it is just a peice of wood. You will be amazed at the results. 
 Ifg you have an older inexpensive gun try that 1st untill you get the hang of it.


----------



## Hammack (Jan 19, 2009)

Wet sand,it use a good spray polyurethane, with a good steel wool buffing in between coats to smooth it out.


----------



## rutandstrut (Jan 23, 2009)

I light sanded with 220 Grit, tack ragged and then taped off the checkering. I hung the stock using a coat Hanger and then started applying coats of Finish. In between each coat I sanded and tack ragged the stock. When the finish was close to the way I want it, I removed the tape and applied the final two coats. By taping over the Checkering you will avoid filling it in with the finish.


----------

